# Investment Property in Sudbury



## uchual (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello there. I am new to the forum. I already own an investment property (condo) but want to explore properties with better ROI than condos. As I'm in the GTA, where real state properties are way too high, I've been exploring options around different areas in Ontario and Sudbury caught my attention because of its economy, postsecondary centres and relative affordability. Does anybody have any insight regarding this city? Thank you in advance!


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

I can't see a way to send you a private message, so I hope it's acceptable to post this here. I have an occupied rental property for sale that we are today withdrawing from a contract with a rather useless realtor. It is located in the next city west of Sudbury, with a college and university.

If you return to the forum, and are interested, I can provide further info and pictures by email. It will be on Kijiji tomorrow, if you would prefer to gain info that way.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Stompin' Tom Connors - Sudbury Saturday Night

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sl751CDdRZI


----------



## uchual (Nov 13, 2016)

RCB said:


> I can't see a way to send you a private message, so I hope it's acceptable to post this here. I have an occupied rental property for sale that we are today withdrawing from a contract with a rather useless realtor. It is located in the next city west of Sudbury, with a college and university.
> 
> If you return to the forum, and are interested, I can provide further info and pictures by email. It will be on Kijiji tomorrow, if you would prefer to gain info that way.


Thanks for replying. I am still in exploratory mode. Not ready to buy just right now.


----------

